# Painful Inquirey



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*So I am coming right down to the wire. My house is in foreclosure, I am still unemployed, and neither of those things seems likely to change soon enough to matter.
I got a notice on my door last week that they are going to auction my house on aug. 3rd.
I am currently working with a guy for a short sell deal that MAY allow me to stay in my house for up to another 4 months, which gives me that much longer to aquire an income. MAYBE!
Not holding my breath, as the only thing that ever gets me is a headache.

My question is this.
Anyone interested in one or two hunting dogs?
I have a fixed male Yellow Lab named Webi that turned 5 the first week in June, and a female intact black phase GSP that is within a few months of the same age.
I hate like hell to be in this position, but I am out of options and at this point am literally going to be homeless in the near future. I have no place to stay my ownself much less anywhere to keep two large dogs. Or even two SMALL dogs, which these decidedly are not.
[attachment=3:3conjswy]Pictures 618.jpg[/attachment:3conjswy][attachment=0:3conjswy]Pictures 625.jpg[/attachment:3conjswy]
Webi came out of central Idaho, and I managed to lose the info almost as soon as I got him home, so I cannot remember ANY of the specifics, but what I DO remember is this. He came from champion and grand champion bloodlines, his parents were both champion dogs in the contests which they participated in, and his siblings all sold for over $500. I got him for a steal due to the fact that at the age of 6 weeks he was twice the size of the rest of his siblings and the breeder didn't want to sell him as potential breeding stock. They gave me a great deal for agreeing to have him fixed and not breeding him. His father was 130lb +.
He topped out around 100, which is significanly smaller than I was afraid he was going to get.
Webi is a really good retriever considering the fact that he had me for a trainer. I get compliments on his abilities every time we go out. I will be willing to show you how to get around his foibles so that he will do a good job for you. He LOVES to go hunting, but will not in fact HUNT. He has no visible interest in finding birds that have not already been shot, but will look for as long as necessary to find ones HE IS SURE ARE THERE. 
Meaning if he doesn't see it fall, he needs some motivation to go looking for them MOST of the time, but not always. I know, confusing, but I will explain in greater detail as necessary.
He chased a cripple out into the middle of the Farmington Bay main lake last fall, literally over 400 yards. He failed to aquire that particular bird, but that shows you how determined he is when he has a target.
He is an outside dog that has never been housebroken for those with whom that makes a difference.
[attachment=2:3conjswy]Kelli_Ariel forum.jpg[/attachment:3conjswy][attachment=1:3conjswy]Ariel Field.jpg[/attachment:3conjswy]
Ariel is a 70lb or so black GSP, she was bred at Almost Heaven GSP's kennel in West Virginia
She is registered but I have never needed the papers so have done nothing about them, but they ARE still available if interested. I also have the contact info for the breeder, he is a pretty good friend of mine.
I imported her to Utah at age 3 after being professionally trained that whole time. MY training abilities are basically NIL, so she has not gotten much since I have owned her. I always hoped that thousands of dollars worth of training over 3 years would hold on well enough to satisfy ME.  
She was trained ENTIRELY on quail, and so pheasants, grouse, chuckar, etc are still strangers to her for the most part, though I did manage to get her on point at a pheasant this last year, so I guess she finally figured it out. That is NO indication of HER skill, but is in fact a condemnation of MINE.

She is well mannered and was raised both in and out of the house, and would primarily need a bath to once again be an indoor dog. She is a serious lover and thinks she is a chihuahua and wants to sit in your lap, but will be contented with just her head if that is all you will let her.
She is close ranging as in under 100 yards for the most part which is why I picked her in the first place, being as how most of the pheasant hunting I do is in areas that are phrag and tule ridden so the visibility is not very long. I wanted her close enough to see when I was hunting those areas so she would not be on point somewhere that I was unlikely to find her easily.

Anyway, this offer is primarily in the event that no miracles occur and I do in fact lose my house. If I miraculously regain the ability to live here or find a place that I can keep my dogs, obviously I would rather keep them than give them up.
I even have a pretty good sized "portable" kennel, meaning it is all one unit and not cemented in or bolted down that could go with one or the pair.
Let me know if you are interested, I don't know what else to do. 
I would like to make sure that they go to HUNTING families, as I don't want them to lose that too.*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats a sad deal dude. Sorry about your misfortune. Good luck finding them homes. Its pretty hard to place older dogs but the people that do take them are usually dedicated individules.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your situation and sincerely hope something turns up soon for you.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Art, cross post this over on this forum:

http://www.utahbirddogs.com

good luck


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks zimmie, I will as soon as they confirm that I am allowed to do so, I guess. :roll:


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you still have the female GSP I may be interested?????? I live in Morgan and I have a 3yr old Vizsla nuetered male that I pheasant hunt with and and have a 1/2 acre fully fenced yard so my dog runs around and is part of the family plays with the kids and just loves it I would like to see her and maybe would be interested if it came down to that but hope all works out


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Not only do I still have her, but my house was supposedly auctioned off on the 3rd, and now I am just waiting for the new owner to show up and tell me to get the hell out of his house.  
I am quite surprised that they have not done so already. But the more time I get, the greater the possibility that I can at least find homes for my pets before I am living out of my truck. 

I still have the lab as well, as far as that goes, I have gotten a few inquiries about the GSP but nobody seems to want my poor lab. I don't know what is going to happen.

BUT I will happily let you see the GSP whenever you would like. Let me know (PM) and we will work out a meeting.

[attachment=0:w4xi7n2h]Webi 12_17_08 sm.jpg[/attachment:w4xi7n2h]


----------



## Hugluman (Aug 6, 2009)

Artoxx I help run a hunting club in Corinne I will put the word out to some member's .


----------



## Hugluman (Aug 6, 2009)

PM Me your number so I can call you


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Artoxx, I'm sorry to read about your trials. If you can get the gsp to me..I would gladly keep her for you until you get re-established. No cost to you, I will feed her and take care of her as long as you need me to. Let me know.

Rick


----------

